# Do they make multi disc DVD player/VCR combo's



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I did a few googles tonight. We have a DVD player which has a large tray that can hold 5 DVD's at the same time, and plays blu-ray discs.

I've looked and seen multi disc DVD players, and some which have a VCR DVD combo, but you can only put ONE DVD in them at a time.

Something Ideal for me would be one that has a multi disc tray and that has a place to put in a VHS tape, which can record to DVD's has a hard drive, and USB ports. Sounds like a lot I know, but after doing some searches and not finding any I wonder if there are any available.

Also, how does the region code come into play when you burn a movie/episode you have downloaded on onto a DVD to watch in your DVD player?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

I have not seen one anything like that before and as far as the region you should have no trouble as long as the movies are all US based "region 1".


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

MikenandezNST said:


> I have not seen one anything like that before and as far as the region you should have no trouble as long as the movies are all US based "region 1".


Some are TV shows/movies, etc. I don't know how the player will react to something that was once an AVI.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Have a look herehttp://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.plar1.com/img/aviplayer.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.plar1.com/&usg=__nOqtjDjoZphlCVgRZ37CaNYGpOw=&h=303&w=550&sz=40&hl=en&start=16&um=1&tbnid=JihkRiVNyduv-M:&tbnh=73&tbnw=133&prev=/images%3Fq%3D.avi%2Bplayer%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks, but I'm not planning on getting one those players just yet. Plus, 500GB does seem kind of small for all the stuff I'd put on it. I download large files (tv episodes are the biggest) and I bought a 2TB external hard drive for that.


----------

